# Knot from hell



## Jin (Nov 7, 2018)

Knot in my upper right back below the trap. Feels like a rope. 

Its been 5 days of constant 2-3/10 pain and the last 2 nights it’s woken me up several times. Couldn’t sleep in a bed last night. Had to sleep on The couch. 

Nothing I can remember that set it off. Just came on one legs day. 

I’m on ibuprofen 800mg 2x day which is awful because I’m running drol. Pain was so bothersome last night a had 2 cups of wine and a Xanax. Hoping my liver doesn’t turn into styrofoam. 

I am:
foam rolling multiple times a day
using a lax ball
stretching
doing high reps of light weight cable rows daily
cardio
hot baths 

its really bothersome when I’m just sitting or lying down. When I’m active it’s not so bad. 

Any tips? Suggestions? At this point I’d try anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## Viduus (Nov 7, 2018)

Cupping worked for me. Know anyone who does it?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Cupping worked for me. Know anyone who does it?



Should be all types of massage therapy located in Japan, Jin.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 7, 2018)

Have someone rub the **** out of it with a spoon... Till it hurts.  And it gets red like someone beat your ass.


----------



## Viduus (Nov 7, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Should be all types of massage therapy located in Japan, Jin.



If so... rotating through cupping, deep massage and hot towels/stones worked it out after a few passes. 

Had success on my rhomboids by my shoulder blade and a real bad one in my calf.


----------



## Jin (Nov 7, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Should be all types of massage therapy located in Japan, Jin.



Yes, but deep tissue is really what we’re after, right?

In my town there is a yoga teacher you does massage with her feet. I guess she walks if your back or whatever. I’ll see about going to her. I like be over an hour away from a city and that’s if you pay $30 round trip for the toll road. Otherwise it’s 1:40min. 

I was assuming though that the foam rolling and lax ball are doing the same work as a masseuse would do.


----------



## bugman (Nov 8, 2018)

We have a woman that does "trigger point" massages for us.  She finds the knots and it hurts like hell, but as soon as it releases, we feel better.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 8, 2018)

There are trigger point shots also, check them out. Seems like voodoo but they actually help.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2018)

Infraspinatus or if it's lower, the serratus. That serratus isn't a huge muscle but can put you on your knees. Benching sometimes with a hard arch can give me fits like that. 

I like Aleve (Naproxen) for this stuff. double the dose for 3 days. I'd avoid those lower cable rows and try to see if hanging from your arms with wrist straps helps loosen it up. Try grabbing the corner of the wall and stretching it out. Rolling it out with a ball will help but nothing like having the wife put an elbow in there with a block of wood in your mouth. A chiropractor may be able to get her loose for ya.

Good luck Jin. This is a PITA but it's no real injury so work around it.


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2018)

bugman said:


> We have a woman that does "trigger point" massages for us.  She finds the knots and it hurts like hell, but as soon as it releases, we feel better.





Rhino99 said:


> There are trigger point shots also, check them out. Seems like voodoo but they actually help.



Yep. I have definitely found said trigger point and the pain from lying on a lax ball is nearly unbearable. 

Honestly (if I could reach) I feel like stabbing it over and over with a 25g would bring some relief at this point.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yes, but deep tissue is really what we’re after, right?
> 
> In my town there is a yoga teacher you does massage with her feet. I guess she walks if your back or whatever. I’ll see about going to her. I like be over an hour away from a city and that’s if you pay $30 round trip for the toll road. Otherwise it’s 1:40min.
> 
> I was assuming though that the foam rolling and lax ball are doing the same work as a masseuse would do.


Deep tissue, sports massage or neuromuscular therapy,  those that specialize in that can get the job done. I'm certified in all three but I don't massage anymore because Male massage therapists get screwed in the business.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Deep tissue, sports massage or neuromuscular therapy,  those that specialize in that can get the job done. I'm certified in all three but I don't massage anymore because Male massage therapists get screwed in the business.



wierd, normally in the porns it's the female masseuses that are getting screwed.
jin sounds shitty hopefully it'll subside quickly dude


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Male massage therapists get *screwed* in the business.



well I heard that was an issue..........................LOL


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> well I heard that was an issue..........................LOL



i beat you jenn


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i beat you jenn



thought the same lmfao......................................................


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 8, 2018)

Heated neck pads


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 8, 2018)

Get some of that rare beef from japan and rub it into the knot area.....Then eat afterwards


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 8, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Should be all types of massage therapy located in Japan, Jin.



Deep tissue and happy ending all for $40 bucks


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 8, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Get some of that rare beef from japan and rub it into the knot area.....Then eat afterwards



Its called dog get it right


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Its called dog get it right



Thats the rest of Asia bro. Not here.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

I got a nice Louisville slugger that will take care of that knot. It's not a pinched nerve is it ?


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 8, 2018)

In all seriousness have you tried a deep tissue massage ?


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I got a nice Louisville slugger that will take care of that knot. It's not a pinched nerve is it ?



I’ve been asking myself that because this isn’t like any other muscle knot I’ve experienced. 

I do know there is a knot. Sometimes I get tingles trough my arm but only in certain positions. So it could be both.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’ve been asking myself that because this isn’t like any other muscle knot I’ve experienced.
> 
> I do know there is a knot. Sometimes I get tingles trough my arm but only in certain positions. So it could be both.[/QUOTE
> 
> it could be. If you're getting tingles in certain positions then inflammation could be putting pressure on the nerve. Accupressure and heat therapy could help.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> wierd, normally in the porns it's the female masseuses that are getting screwed.



Not in the links FD sent me


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 8, 2018)

I get knots like this. There’s a stretch I use that helps a ton: While standing, hold your arms straight out in front of you, parallel to the floor, palms down. Grip one end of a washcloth in each hand and, with your arms still straight, pull your hands away from each other. You should feel this in your upper back, between your shoulder blades. You can adjust where the stretch hits by slowly moving your arms up or down, keeping the tension. For me, when I lower my arms, I feel the stretch more under my traps.

Hope it helps. When I get them, it’s usually stress related, and they suck.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 8, 2018)

I'll go further into the spoon thing.  pOB had mentioned it a while back. It's known as "scraping" or in Japan "Gua sha" something like that. Anyway. Check it out. You will look like you fell off your motorcycle at high speeds. Or your boyfriend abused you. 

But I'm certain your knot will go away. 
My knot went away after putting my trap onto a steel beam and rubbing it away. 
The spoon thing requires a someone knowing what the **** theyre doing.


----------



## Jin (Nov 8, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> I'll go further into the spoon thing.  pOB had mentioned it a while back. It's known as "scraping" or in Japan "Gua sha" something like that. Anyway. Check it out. You will look like you fell off your motorcycle at high speeds. Or your boyfriend abused you.
> 
> But I'm certain your knot will go away.
> My knot went away after putting my trap onto a steel beam and rubbing it away.
> The spoon thing requires a someone knowing what the **** theyre doing.



Thanks dude. I look like a cat always rubbing my back on street light poles and swing set poles at my kid’s school. 

Going to the local yoga instructor who also does massage tomorrow. Hopefully that’ll help.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2018)

I can’t sleep on my back in a bed. After 5 nights on the couch the thing finally let up. Still some residual tightness and tingles (think a nerve was concurrently pinched). But no constant pain. 

Thanks to all who *advised. *


----------



## Viduus (Nov 10, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> I'll go further into the spoon thing.  pOB had mentioned it a while back. It's known as "scraping" or in Japan "Gua sha" something like that. Anyway. Check it out. You will look like you fell off your motorcycle at high speeds. Or your boyfriend abused you.
> 
> But I'm certain your knot will go away.
> My knot went away after putting my trap onto a steel beam and rubbing it away.
> The spoon thing requires a someone knowing what the **** theyre doing.



The lady who does my cupping/massage uses her hand in strong slow motions that mimics scraping. 

I’m curious to try that someday. Especially after finding out cupping wasn’t the gimmick  I thought it was. Asians are way to smart...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

snake said:


> Infraspinatus or if it's lower, the serratus. That serratus isn't a huge muscle but can put you on your knees. Benching sometimes with a hard arch can give me fits like that.
> 
> I like Aleve (Naproxen) for this stuff. double the dose for 3 days. I'd avoid those lower cable rows and try to see if hanging from your arms with wrist straps helps loosen it up. Try grabbing the corner of the wall and stretching it out. Rolling it out with a ball will help but nothing like having the wife put an elbow in there with a block of wood in your mouth. A chiropractor may be able to get her loose for ya.
> 
> Good luck Jin. This is a PITA but it's no real injury so work around it.



Snake is the only one who got the right idea. I disagree with the naproxen but he is the only one to look up and downstream of the area.

If you have a tight spot that won't yield under pressure look at the antagonists and look above and below. A lot of times pain under the shoulder blade for example is actually a tight pec or trap. 

Use a process of elimination for these events. Everything is connected in a chain. One ****ed up link ****s with the whole chain.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 10, 2018)

Good to hear it Jin.
Has the vertigo dissipated?


----------



## Mythos (Nov 12, 2018)

I vote have a chiro look at it..


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Good to hear it Jin.
> Has the vertigo dissipated?



Yes! Thanks for asking. But I don’t see any roller coasters in my future. 


Mythos said:


> I vote have a chiro look at it..


DF doesn’t travel internationally. 

Muscle pain is gone. Still can’t sleep on my sides though because of the nerve. For now it’s couch for sleeping.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2018)

Deep needle therapy/Dry needle therapy

Cupping

heat pad/ ice/ Bio freeze

The whole point of deep needle/dry needle is to find the "twitch" and stab it, releasing the twitch.  From there it will be massaged out and after some cupping.  

then when you are home, heat ice n biofreeze, you can do that on your own.


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2018)

It’s 2:20 am. Just went from the bed back to the couch. All I want is my wife to stab me repeatedly in the back with a 25g. I know she won’t. 

Sucks. 

No longer constantly hurts during the day at least.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 12, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Deep needle therapy/Dry needle therapy
> 
> Cupping
> 
> ...




Trigger point therapy is quicker


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2018)

Hit it with a car buffer a few times a day and check your pec for tightness too.

Sometimes you can over-do it with lacrosse balls and foam rolling and on on on. You can get on it to much and end up aggravating it more.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Maybe it's a tumor.......


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Hit it with a car buffer a few times a day and check your pec for tightness too.
> 
> Sometimes you can over-do it with lacrosse balls and foam rolling and on on on. You can get on it to much and end up aggravating it more.



Left my car buffer in the US. 

Thinking of of picking up the Hitachi Wand though.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Left my car buffer in the US.
> 
> Thinking of of picking up the Hitachi Wand though.


Dont act like you don’t already have one....


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Dont act like you don’t already have one....



Obviously I’d seen them in videos but I never knew what they were called until ShiftieGears enlightened me about Hitachi Wand Torture.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Trigger point therapy is quicker



correct sir.

they stab the shit out of you and then work the area a good bit.  I get them in my traps, spine, sides of the neck & all of my lower back.  

Wait til you find someone whose good at it, you wont leave that clinic.  Ive been of 6 different PT's in my area and all sucked but one

The twitch or trigger goes fing nuts and they bob the needle down/on/off.  The first few sessions you will feel like you put 1ml into a million spots but you get use to it quickly.


----------



## Jin (Nov 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Trigger point therapy is quicker


Looks great but I don’t have anything to inject expect aas. 


DieYoungStrong said:


> Hit it with a car buffer a few times a day and check your pec for tightness too.
> 
> Sometimes you can over-do it with lacrosse balls and foam rolling and on on on. You can get on it to much and end up aggravating it more.


Thanks man. Going to focus on opposing muscle groups.  Starting with chest. 


Gadawg said:


> Maybe it's a tumor.......


Somebody already wished cancer on me and I beat it. That guy benched way more than you but since I beat my cancer he can’t even lift his arm to beat his dick. 

Tread lightly. 

Went to the hippy lesbian yoga yoga woman in my town. Had an hour full body that she does 90% with her feet. Very enjoyable and great general maintenance. 

She even stepped on my balls (accident?) a couple times and I did not have to pay extra. 

There was some temporary and promising relief when she really focused on my pecs. 

I am dreading another shitty night of sleep on the couch but IDGAF so long as my workouts go well. Pulled 505 for 4 today. 

Later this week: my first visit to a chiropractor.


----------



## Mythos (Nov 14, 2018)

I've found that nothing but chiro works when it gets that bad..not even muscle relaxers. Once you get an adjustment or two, other things like heat, meds, massage starts to help again. If you can find a Japanese chiropractor big/strong enough, that first pop is gonna feel really good


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

Mythos said:


> I've found that nothing but chiro works when it gets that bad..not even muscle relaxers. Once you get an adjustment or two, other things like heat, meds, massage starts to help again. If you can find a Japanese chiropractor big/strong enough, that first pop is gonna feel really good



I have a Japenese chiro and he does acupuncture.....he's okay.....Nothing to rant n rave about.  But he only is 2 inches taller then my wife..??  No quite the big, strong guy you speak of.  

He does do well tho, but comparing him to the deep needle/cupping from the PT, its not much.  If i had the cash id see both.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 15, 2018)

Idk why it wouldn’t let me post three pics 

But these are the tools.  You just need someone who knows the craft


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't have anything else to add except to say dude you have the hottest avatar I've ever seen.
Love it.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Somebody already wished cancer on me and I beat it. That guy benched way more than you but since I beat my cancer he can’t even lift his arm to beat his dick.
> 
> Tread lightly.




Just a quote from "Kindergarten Cop" Jin. I thought you might get the reference.


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Just a quote from "Kindergarten Cop" Jin. I thought you might get the reference.



“it’s not a tuuuummahhh!”

i know, silly.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 15, 2018)

Eat multiple edibles and do somersaults,


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> “it’s not a tuuuummahhh!”
> 
> i know, silly.



What kind of classroom has a ferret anyway?


----------



## Jin (Nov 16, 2018)

Woke up every hour last night. Sucked. 

Got muscle relaxers from the hospital today. 

Hopefully I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 16, 2018)

Jesus. Any idea how long this can last?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Woke up every hour last night. Sucked.
> 
> Got muscle relaxers from the hospital today.
> 
> Hopefully I can sleep tonight.



Feel like a visit to Chicago...??  Its about 32 deg here w a 14 mph wind.  Its very nice

I get those too, Meloxicam.  I try not to take them....I only touch the norco when im dying like it seems you are.  If i get up more then 3 times in a night ill take a 3/4 pill.  I take the Meloxicam much more often since it isn't practically poison.


----------



## Jin (Nov 21, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Feel like a visit to Chicago...??  Its about 32 deg here w a 14 mph wind.  Its very nice
> 
> I get those too, Meloxicam.  I try not to take them....I only touch the norco when im dying like it seems you are.  If i get up more then 3 times in a night ill take a 3/4 pill.  I take the Meloxicam much more often since it isn't practically poison.



Hopefully my last post on this thread. 

Muscle relaxers helped and were absolutely necessary. Nothing else worked. Was taking 1 pill 3x/day but now just taking one before bed. 

Have a a couple days left. Get some tingling/pins & needles down my left arm but the pain is all but gone.


----------

